# how long to soak River rock



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Just picked up some river rock, how long should I soak them for?


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

I make rock soup first, before soaking them. I bring the pot to a boil for 15 minutes, then soak them in a bleach and water solution for a week. I finish up by rinsing them and re-soaking for and another day or two, followed by sun drying them.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

That method sounds to be very good, just to be safe, when all done, add dechorinater to finish it off


----------



## Erratic-Fish-Finatic (Apr 23, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> That method sounds to be very good, just to be safe, when all done, add dechorinater to finish it off


Yep, Prime all the way, love the stuff haha.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Water and bleach, soak for a few hours, rinse and use. Add dechlor if you want. I can't imagine wasting the time to boil them.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I got a bunch not long ago from a landscaping place.

Took them home, rinsed them and scrubbed the dirt off them under running water. 

Soaked them in bleach for an hour or so.

Rinsed them off a couple of times.

And then soaked them in water with a heavy-handed dose of Prime for another hour or so.

Put them in my tank.

They look wonderful


----------



## EH123 (Aug 4, 2013)

I boiled mine for approx a half hour, cooled, then placed them in the tank.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

First off you should NEVER boil rocks. Some rocks can fracture or even explode when boiled. Second IMO nothing is needed but a good scrub and leaving them in the sun to dry out. Nothing will survive being dried out from a river that would be a problem in your tank especially since you scrubbed all the surface film off.


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Put in TOILET!!!*

Check out this post I put up before.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86138&page=2

Basically put in the TOILET tank for a week. Lol.


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

yeah if your going to use bleech... you gotta use some prime as well


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

+1 on the prime. Bleach has a tendency to linger.


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

darkangel66n said:


> First off you should NEVER boil rocks. Some rocks can fracture or even explode when boiled. Second IMO nothing is needed but a good scrub and leaving them in the sun to dry out. Nothing will survive being dried out from a river that would be a problem in your tank especially since you scrubbed all the surface film off.


+1 to this...


----------

